# very sick fish needs humane euthanasia



## jade10025 (Jan 5, 2012)

my fish has rapid tumor growth and now his skin is breaking open and bleeding where the tumors. The go all the way through from one side to the other. Ive been using the tea tree medicine and it has kept his skin healthy up until the last couple days. I do regular water changes, condition the water, and have a heater in his tank to keep him warm. He still swims some and eats a little, but he has multiple open wounds today. yesterday i thought his skin was maybe breaking, but today its bad. he is declining fast, and he looks miserable. I called a couple vets, and a fish store and no one knows a humane way to euthanize him. I am sad to loose him, but after watching his decline and doing everything I can think of to fix him and keep him comfortable i think he has reached his end.  Any one know the most humane way?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Clove oil, or a very short, sharp blow to the head is probably the two most humane ways of euthanasia. Clove oil takes a little longer but is generally less stressful on the owner. 

This site explains how to kill a fish with clove oil. Personally, I use the whole bottle as I like to to make sure my fish is dead fairly quickly. 

http://www.oscarfishlover.com/fish-euthanasia


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Jade, 

Welcome to the forum. So sorry to hear you and your betta is going through such terrible time. I found some advice below regarding fish euthanasia at home. Hope they can give you some reference. 

The following methods are recommended in order of preference:

Finquel (MS-222)
Finquel is our preferred method for euthanizing a fish. With Finquel the fish should fall asleep peacefully. Other methods including clove oil, baking soda and alka seltzer may be irritating and cause stress prior to death. You won't be able to find Finquel in your local pet stores, so we recommend ordering it online to have it on hand for emergencies. However, in countries outside the US, you may need a prescription to buy it. 

Finquel (MS-222 or Tricaine Methanesulfonate) is a fish sedative and an anesthetic. Choose a container large enough that the fish can move around freely. Use equal amounts of Finquel and baking soda (to buffer the solution as Finquel can make the water acidic). Mix 1/2 teaspoon of Finquel and 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda per 1 gallon (3.84 liters) of dechlorinated water in the container and then add the fish. If the fish is still moving around after 10 minutes you can add another 1/2 teaspoon of Finquel and and 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda predissolved in some water from the container. Once the fish turns on its side, watch the opercular movements (respiration/gill movements). The fish should be removed from the solution after at least ten minutes have passed since the last observed opercular movements (respiration/gill movements).

Oil Of Clove 
Add 12 drops of per 1 gallon (3.84 liters) of dechlorinated water. Oil of clove is very hard to mix so you may want to emulsify the clove oil by placing it in a smaller amount of water in a glass jar and shake well. Place the fish in a container large enough for it to move around freely along with an airstone on the highest setting and add the clove oil solution. The airstone will help keep the clove oil in solution. Once the fish turns on its side, watch the opercular movements (respiration/gill movements). The fish should be removed from the solution after at least ten minutes have passed since the last observed opercular movements (respiration/gill movements).

Baking Soda
When dosed properly, baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) causes rapid loss of consciousness and death by increasing the amount of carbon dioxide in the water. Place the fish in a container large enough for it to move around freely. Mix a solution of 3 tablespoons of baking soda to each quart (0.9463 liter) of water and then pour into the holding container. Once the fish turns on its side, watch the opercular movements (respiration/gill movements). The fish should be removed from the solution after at least ten minutes have passed since the last observed opercular movements (respiration/gill movements).

Alka-Seltzer
Alka-Seltzer can be also be used to produce carbon dioxide in the water and induce loss consciousness and death. Choose a container large enough so the fish has room enough to move freely. Use 1 tablet/5 gallons (18.93 liters) or 2 tablets/ 10 gallons (37.85 liters) of dechlorinated water and then add the fish to the solution. Once the fish turns on its side, watch the opercular movements (respiration/gill movements). The fish should be removed from the solution after at least ten minutes have passed since the last observed opercular movements (respiration/gill movements).

Good luck!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's always hard to see them suffering. When a terminal illness hits and quality of life disappears it's our responsibility as caregivers to help end that suffering. I applaud you for wanting to be humane.

+1 to LittleBettaFish and Earthworm


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never knew about those other options. Thanks for the info, Earthworm.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I never knew about those other options. Thanks for the info, Earthworm.


You are welcome, dramaqueen! Let's hope we will never have to use them at all! 

Cheers!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

earthworm88 said:


> You are welcome, dramaqueen! Let's hope we will never have to use them at all!
> 
> Cheers!


I agree!


----------

